
Azithromycin Hydroxychloroquine Coronavirus Mortality Rate - 0.4% (5 in 1300) - samin
https://twitter.com/RiganoESQ/status/1242835657237635083
======
samin
Professor Didier Raoult describes the toxicity of hydroxychloroquine treatment
and covid-19 mortality rate.

Out of 1300 patients treated, he had 5 deaths.

